# Hellboy: Reboot angekündigt, Stranger-Things-Star übernimmt Hauptrolle



## Darkmoon76 (9. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hellboy: Reboot angekündigt, Stranger-Things-Star übernimmt Hauptrolle* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Hellboy: Reboot angekündigt, Stranger-Things-Star übernimmt Hauptrolle*


----------



## Zybba (9. Mai 2017)

Die Filme fand ich vom Stil immer sehr cool.
Hoffentlich erschaffen sie etwas ähnliches.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (9. Mai 2017)

Ja, die Hoffnung auf Teil 3 mit Ron Perlman habe ich schon lange aufgegeben. Ich mochte die Filme, weiß aber nicht warum Teil 3 zustande kam. Irgendwo im Hinterkopf schwirrt da rum, dass Ron Perlman nicht wollte, aber kann mich auch völlig irren.

Reboot ist okay... würde ich sagen, mal sehen was die daraus machen, wenn es ab 18 sein soll.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Reboot ist okay...


Aber warum? Wieso nicht einfach eine Fortsetzung drehen? Ist ja nicht so, daß es nur die bereits verfilmten Geschichten im Hellboy Universum gibt.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (9. Mai 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber warum? Wieso nicht einfach eine Fortsetzung drehen? Ist ja nicht so, daß es nur die bereits verfilmten Geschichten im Hellboy Universum gibt.



Die ursprünglichen Filme waren ja als Trilogie gedacht und die kommt ja jetzt nicht mehr zustande. Und jemand anderes als Ron Perlman diese Geschichte beenden lassen würden die Fans wohl nicht gerne sehen.
Viele haben ja noch gehofft über die Jahre, aber es wird ja nichts daraus.
Also sucht man sich eine neue Mannschaft und erzählt die Geschichte neu/anders/whatever.
Ich denke nicht, dass man den alten Plot übernimmt, sondern eine neue Geschichte erzählt.


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2017)

Hellboy 3 ohne Ron Perlman wäre für mich fast so schlimm wie Ghostbusters 3.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Die ursprünglichen Filme waren ja als Trilogie gedacht und die kommt ja jetzt nicht mehr zustande. Und jemand anderes als Ron Perlman diese Geschichte beenden lassen würden die Fans wohl nicht gerne sehen.


Also ich würd lieber eine neue Geschichte sehen als die Ursprungs Geschichte nochmal neu aufzurollen. Das war nämlich in Hellboy 1 super gemacht und kann eigentlich nur schlechter werden. Und das wäre dann wirklich "Blasphemie" am Originalfilm.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (9. Mai 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich würd lieber eine neue Geschichte sehen als die Ursprungs Geschichte nochmal neu aufzurollen. Das war nämlich in Hellboy 1 super gemacht und kann eigentlich nur schlechter werden. Und das wäre dann wirklich "Blasphemie" am Originalfilm.



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie die alte Geschichte nehmen werden. Anleihen in die neuen Filme werden wohl vorkommen, aber sie wird sicher nicht wiederholt.
Zumindest vermute ich das, weil so dämlich können die Produzenten nicht sein, da der Film gut gemacht war und die Technik ist jetzt nicht so revolutionär geworden, dass sich eine 1:1-Umsetzung lohnen würde. Vor allem ist der Film dafür auch noch nicht alt genug.
Das würden die Fans sicher auch nicht wollen, den gleichen Film nur leicht verändert nochmal vorgesetzt zu bekommen. Wissen tut man es aber nicht, mal sehen was die Zeit bringt, wenn der Film in die Produktion geht.
Danach werden wir schlauer sein.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie die alte Geschichte nehmen werden. [...]
> Das würden die Fans sicher auch nicht wollen, den gleichen Film nur leicht verändert nochmal vorgesetzt zu bekommen.


Aber genau das müßte es doch bei einem "Reboot" geben: Eine Erklärung, was denn ein "Hellboy" überhaupt ist, und wieso der eine so große Hand und was der gegen Nazis hat. Halt die komplette Geschichte des ersten Films.


----------



## moeykaner (9. Mai 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Hellboy 3 ohne Ron Perlman wäre für mich fast so schlimm wie Ghostbusters 3.



Optisch passt der Schauspieler aus Stranger Things sehr gut. Del Torro macht auch nur noch Mist. Alles in allem bin ich gespannt und hoffe sie werden besser, als die bisherigen Hellboy-Filme, denn die fand ich eher 'meh'.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Alles in allem bin ich gespannt und hoffe sie werden besser, als die bisherigen Hellboy-Filme, denn die fand ich eher 'meh'.


Verzieh dich


----------



## NOT-Meludan (10. Mai 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber genau das müßte es doch bei einem "Reboot" geben: Eine Erklärung, was denn ein "Hellboy" überhaupt ist, und wieso der eine so große Hand und was der gegen Nazis hat. Halt die komplette Geschichte des ersten Films.



Reboot ist nicht gleich Remake!
Siehe Star Trek, das ist auch ein Reboot und die Geschichte verläuft da auch völlig anders.
Es müssen ja nicht zwingend die Nazis sein, diesmal sind es die Russen oder sonst wer und eine Spezialeinheit greift ein oder sonstwas.

In den ganzen Comic-Universen gibt es so viele verschiedene Welten, da verliere ich die Übersicht. Allein von Spiderman gibt es irgendwie zehn verschiedene Versionen oder so 
Dann gibt es halt einen alternativen Hellboy dazu. So genau kenn ich die Comicvorlagen von Hellboy jetzt auch nicht, kann sein das es da auch sowas gibt.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Reboot ist nicht gleich Remake!


Schön und gut, aber Hellboy als Charakter hat nun mal diese eine Entstehungsgeschichte. Und wenn man das rebooten oder remaken will, heißt das, daß man die Entstehungsgeschichte erzählen muß. Und da Mike Mignola, der Kopf hinter den Original Comics, involviert ist, sollte es sich auch nicht um eine völlig andere Entstehungsgeschichte handeln. Ergo: gleiche Geschichte wie in dem ersten Film.

Ist doch genauso wie in den Batman Filmen: Sicher, bei Kleinigkeiten gibt's mal Variationen (zB daß der Joker der Typ ist, der Wayne's Eltern umgebracht hat), aber generell wird in _Batman _(1989), _Batman Begins _und _Batman: Year One _dieselbe Story erzählt. In _Batman Begins _allerdings noch um sein Training erweitert.



> Siehe Star Trek, das ist auch ein Reboot und die Geschichte verläuft da auch völlig anders.


Nein, _Star Trek _ist eben *kein *Reboot.
Es ist eine Fortsetzung der Geschichte innerhalb einer alternativen Zeitlinie, in der eben Änderungen innerhalb dieser Zeitlinie die Ursache für die Unterschiede der Geschichte sind.
Im weiteren Verlauf der Star Trek Geschichte müssen also V'ger, die Walsonde, Apollo, Zefram Cochrane, Landru, die Riesenamöbe, der längliche Planetenzerstörer, die Borg, der Fürsorger, Spezies 7926 oder wie auch immer, "Gott", der ein Raumschiff haben will, etc alle berücksichtigt werden. 

Nein, das heißt natürlich nicht, daß man die alle der Reihe nach nachstellen muß, aber man sollte die Geschichte, die man jetzt erzählt, so erzählen, daß es eben keine logischen Fehler dabei gibt. zB die Walsonde hat einen massiven Einfluß auf die Erde und da der Eingriff in die Geschichte erst *nach *dem Aussterben der Buckelwale stattfindet, muß man die auch berücksichtigen und dann eben erklären, wo denn die antwortenden Buckelwale herkommen. Und sei es nur, daß man in einem kurzen Satz erwähnt, daß Old Spock einem eine Buckelwal Chat KI geschickt hatte.



> Es müssen ja nicht zwingend die Nazis sein, diesmal sind es die Russen oder sonst wer und eine Spezialeinheit greift ein oder sonstwas.


Ähm. SPOILER: Hellboy wurde als junger Dämon von den Nazis aus einer Höllendimension gezogen. Das geschah eben zu der Zeit, als die Nazis mit Dämonologie experimentierten. Nach seiner Beschwörung bzw währenddessen wurde er von den Amerikanern aus den Klauen der Nazis gerettet. Deshalb blieb er dann bei dem Professor, der damals einer der Retter war und der die Einrichtung zum Jagen von Dämonen & Co gegründet hatte. Lediglich die Rolle des Beschwörers bei dem Ritual ist iirc in den Büchern weiter ausgebaut als im Film.

Da jetzt zu sagen: Das waren jetzt halt Russen (was die Geschichte ja _unglaublich _variieren würde ...), wäre in etwa so, als ob man sagt, Batmans Eltern starben an einer Gasexplosion bei einem Leck ihrer Heizung.
Dadurch würde Batman dann genau *die *Motivation fehlen, die ihn eigentlich antreibt, *gegen die Straßenkriminalität *vorzugehen.



> In den ganzen Comic-Universen gibt es so viele verschiedene Welten, da verliere ich die Übersicht. Allein von Spiderman gibt es irgendwie zehn verschiedene Versionen oder so
> Dann gibt es halt einen alternativen Hellboy dazu. So genau kenn ich die Comicvorlagen von Hellboy jetzt auch nicht, kann sein das es da auch sowas gibt.


Es gibt nur einen Hellboy. Den von Mignola. Und es gibt nur eine Ursprungs/Entstehungsgeschichte. Die des ersten Films/Buches.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2017)

Mich wunderts dass man überhaupt ein Reboot durchziehen will. Beide Hellboys haben beim Boxoffice eher schlecht als recht abgeschnittenen, glaube kaum dass ein Neustart viel verändern wird.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (10. Mai 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ergo: gleiche Geschichte wie in dem ersten Film.


Sehr umfassend wurde die Geschichte im ersten Teil aber nicht erzählt. Das waren doch nur ein paar Rückblenden.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sehr umfassend wurde die Geschichte im ersten Teil aber nicht erzählt. Das waren doch nur ein paar Rückblenden.


? Wenn ich mir die Zusammenfassung auf Wikipedia anschaue, ist das eher *ausschließlich *die Enstehungsgeschichte und deren Folgen ...


----------



## Zybba (12. Mai 2017)

Da steht doch, dass der Film etwa 60 Jahre abhandelt.
Der Großteil spielt aber in der Gegenwart.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da steht doch, dass der Film etwa 60 Jahre abhandelt.
> Der Großteil spielt aber in der Gegenwart.


Das ändert aber doch nichts daran, daß der Verlauf der Geschichte daß Handeln der Pro- und Antagonisten bestimmt. Sicher: Hellboy wurde vor 60 Jahren in unsere Dimension gezogen, aber eben durch diesen Dämonenbeschwörer, der eine Waffe für die Nazis aus der Höllendimension ziehen wollte. und - *spoiler* - ja auch genau das gemacht hat. Und Hellboy nun  - 60 Jahre später - seine Bestimmung erklärt und versucht, ihn dazu zu bringen, diese zu erfüllen.  - *spoiler ende*

Das ist doch alles unmittelbar mit der Entstehungsgeschichte verknüpft. Wenn man einen Hellboy Reboot machen würde, müßte man ebenso erklären, wo er herkommt und wieso seine Hand so klobig ist. Und da der Original Comic Autor scheinbar involviert ist, würde mich eine komplett andere Story sehr überraschen.


----------

